# Gaspari Nutrition Nutrition Issues a Voluntary Nationwide Recall of Novedex XT



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Gaspari Nutrition Nutrition Issues a Voluntary Nationwide Recall of Novedex XT. Gaspari Nutrition Incorproated, 575 Prospect Street ??? Suite 230, Lakewood, NJ, announced today that it is conducting a voluntary nationwide recall of all Lot Codes of the company???s dietary supplement product sold under the name Novedex XT, which was marketed ???for increasing natural testosterone [...]

*Read More...*


----------

